# TiVo Photo's 2.0 not working properly



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm having an issue with TiVo Photo's 2.0. It was working fine on my Windows Vista Ultimate x64 Laptop up until I reformatted it back in april. 

My set up is exactly the same now, java, tivo desktop plus and what not, however when ever my computer boots up I get a web java error message saying it could not load TiVo Photo's 2.0 and has a cancel button. I have tried reinstalling TiVo Desktop but that hasn't seemed to make a difference.

I'd figure Id create a post as I'm getting tired of clicking close to the error message everytime my system boots up. 

In addition, the same thing is happening on a windows xp based machine in the house after I installed tivo desktop. 

In both cases there are no firewalls potentially blocking it from loading. 

Has anyone else ran into this issue?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You could poke around with the configuration files under C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\HME. There's a launch.cmd batch file that runs the java app using the hdphotos.jnpl in that same directory.

The first time it runs, it should download the jar files (hdphotos.jar and hme-host-sample.jar) from TiVo's servers:


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

windracer said:


> You could poke around with the configuration files under C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\HME. There's a launch.cmd batch file that runs the java app using the hdphotos.jnpl in that same directory.
> 
> The first time it runs, it should download the jar files (hdphotos.jar and hme-host-sample.jar) from TiVo's servers:


Thanks for the info

I gave it a go but It's resulting in the same error I get when my computer starts.

Java Web Start gives the following error:

Download Failed

Then on top of that another message box pops up

This one says "Unable to launch the application"

This has a ok and details button.

The details shows the following exception

Error: Unable to Load Resource: http://www.tivo.com/desktop/preep394jus542ou/hdphotos.jar

JNLPException[category: Download Error : Exception: null : LaunchDesc: null ]
at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.downloadJarFiles(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.downloadEagerorAll(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.downloadResources(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So it looks like you're unable to download the jar files for some reason. Maybe double-check those firewall settings?

_edit:_ check this: at the top of my hdphotos.jnlp file is the path to the jar files on TiVo's website. Mine reads:

codebase="http://www.tivo.com/desktop/preep394juc542ou"

Notice mine has a "ju*c*" in there whereas yours shows "ju*s*." When I try your path in my browser I get the file not found, but when I use mine, I get the .jar file.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

windracer said:


> So it looks like you're unable to download the jar files for some reason. Maybe double-check those firewall settings?


I have thought of that, but there is no other firewall in place other then windows vista's built in one, and disabling that doesn't seem to work.

In addition, typing that address of the hdphotos.jar file in my browser results in a custom tivo 404 page. Which I find strange. What address does yours point too to download?

Here is the quick screen shot of the error boxes if it helps any:


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, I think you missed my ninja edit. I'm posting this so you'll get the notification. 

_another ninja edit:_ oh, that's weird. In your screenshot the URL contains the "juc" but your log says "jus?" Strange.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

These URLs work for me:

http://www.tivo.com/desktop/preep394juc542ou/hdphotos.jar

and

http://www.tivo.com/desktop/preep394juc542ou/hme-host-sample.jar


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

windracer said:


> Yeah, I think you missed my ninja edit. I'm posting this so you'll get the notification.


I saw it, as soon as my post went through. I was wasting time taking the picture and uploading it so your edit wasn't there yet.

I typed it wrong above, The address wasn't a cut and pastable region of the error message as it was above the exception tape, the rest was cut and pasted. Mine has the c, not the s just as yours does.

and hmm. My FTP client is downloading the file, but my browser shows a 404 page with the url.

Will it fix the problem if I put the file in the HME folder?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> Will it fix the problem if I put the file in the HME folder?


Not sure. It looks like the downloaded .jars on my laptop end up under C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javaws\http\Dwww.tivo.com\P80\DMdesktop\DMpreep394juc542ou. I'm no java expert, but there are a few different copies of the files in there with different two letter prefixes. The two largest are named:

- RMhdphotos.jar
- RMhme-host-sample.jar

Which I presume are the actual files downloaded from TiVo's site.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

windracer said:


> Not sure. It looks like the downloaded .jars on my laptop end up under C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javaws\http\Dwww.tivo.com\P80\DMdesktop\DMpreep394juc542ou. I'm no java expert, but there are a few different copies of the files in there with different two letter prefixes. The two largest are named:
> 
> - RMhdphotos.jar
> - RMhme-host-sample.jar
> ...


I just attempted it, including to the location where you posted. No luck, I still get the same error message. This is really strange that it wont load it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My laptop here is running XP. I can try this tonight on my Vista desktop and see what happens.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, let me know if you find out anything. 

I know it can work with vista, as I had it working for a year. 

Also, to rule out any network based firewall. I have tried it on a couple of diffrent networks.

I tried it for a couple weeks on my university's network where I have had my tivo hooked up to since I got it, until I graduated and moved out of my apartment this past may. And I have tried it on my home network, both resulted in it being blocked. Windows firewall or running the launch file as administrator didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmmm ... I've got a similar problem on Vista, except my error is that a JRE 1.5+ is not installed (which is wrong since I've got 1.6). When I double-clicked on the jnlp file though, the jars downloaded correctly and the app launched (even without TiVo Desktop running, which is pretty cool).

_edit:_ actually, I'm not positive it was running. javaw.exe was in Task Manager, but I forgot that I run the HD Photos app through Galleon on Linux as well, so the Photos app I saw was probably from Galleon and not my PC.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

windracer said:


> Hmmm ... I've got a similar problem on Vista, except my error is that a JRE 1.5+ is not installed (which is wrong since I've got 1.6). When I double-clicked on the jnlp file though, the jars downloaded correctly and the app launched (even without TiVo Desktop running, which is pretty cool).
> 
> _edit:_ actually, I'm not positive it was running. javaw.exe was in Task Manager, but I forgot that I run the HD Photos app through Galleon on Linux as well, so the Photos app I saw was probably from Galleon and not my PC.


I have JRE 1.6 installed as well now that I think about it. I'm pretty sure I had JRE 1.5 something installed a year ago when I would have installed it.

I wonder if it could be from the java version? What version of java does your xp machine have? My xp desktop where it does not give the download error, does not appear to run the hd photo's as it never appears on my tivo, only the sd one does. And that one is running the 1.6 JRE as well.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Could be a coincidence, but it looks like my XP laptop has java 1.5.0_07 on it. You may be on to something ...


----------



## ontherebound (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello all!

Here's the problem I've been having and it's slightly different. TiVo tech support has had the case for ten weeks and its been escalated as high as posssible, but Ive never gotten a response.  About me, Im a PC technical junkie (degrees and certifications to go with it), a programmer at heart, but I do not know Java. I am running Vista Ultimate 32-Bit, with JRE v1.06.05.b13, although when my problem started, it was just v1.06.x, and I don't know what it was. I would guess either 3 or 4.

So, heres my problem. I went to go and upgrade from v2.5 of TiVo Desktop to v2.6. Well, unfortunately, I read the instructions on the screen when I downloaded it, something I almost never do. Anyways, it said to uninstall your previous version of Desktop before installing v2.6. So, I went into Windows Uninstall, and it listed both the Desktop v2.5 and the HD Photo App v2.0 (seperately). I uninstalled the Desktop without error. However, when I ran the uninstall on the HD Photo App, it ended in an error saying that it could not uninstall all of the files. I was running v1.06.x of JRE before this happened and the HD Photo app worked just fine. So, this is definitely related to the problem with the uninstallation of the the HD Photo App through Windows Uninstaller.

Now, although Desktop is running fine, I cannot get the HD Photo App to start. It comes up everytime when the server starts and says that Java Web Start cannot find the application locally and I need to install it manually. Well, there is some detailed code in the error information (both the Launch File and Exception tabs), and if someone needs them, they are attached. What it seems like is happening is that when the uninstall did not completely remove the files, it left enough of it behind to make the loader think it was all there, and therefore, it does not re-download it from the TiVo server. Then, it goes to run, doesnt have all of its pieces, and crashes. Thats my take, although it could be off a little.

I did look in the error message Java code for things that I might recognize, and there were web addresses for two JAR files. I went and actually opened those files myself from TiVos website (one looked like the applications source code files). So, Im not having issues with a connection or firewall (or something along those lines). The files do have a directory structure inside of the JAR, but I dont where they should go. Some of the directories didnt make sense. I have run the TiVo Cleanup utility, but it does nothing with these files. I checked every directory that I could think of that might have some files, but nothing is there. I just wanted to clean them all out and try to have it reload itself like it does when it runs for the first time. I cannot find the files on Vista at all. I used the directory structure in one of the previous messages and there were no TiVo directories at all. It's just strange.

TiVo tech support has had this problem since 4/6/08 and they obviously arent going to help. I posted in the general TiVo community forum, but with no success. All I got was to try running the Cleanup application and another person telling me they had the exact same problem.

Although I have a PS3, I dont prefer that for photo viewing because its far less convenient, but thats what Ill use if I cant get this resolved.

*I think if I could find the directories where the files are housed on Vista, I could just delete them and have it reload as it normally would with a new first-time running. * Since I can manually download the JAR files from the TiVo website, we don't have a firewall issue. And as I said before, I was running the same version of JRE v1.06.x at the time it was working before the uninstall and then after the program failed to remove all of the files, it stopped. No change in JRE version. Although, TiVo Desktop was updated to v2.6.x, that's not the problem either. *So, I may have a different issue, but finding the files on Vista is critical in my mind. But if anyone has a different take on this, I'd love to hear it.*

I would appreciate any help you can give me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, made a little headway tonight (not really).

I uninstalled all the JREs from my Vista PC and then re-installed a clean JRE 1.5 downloaded from Sun. So "java -version" returned:



> java version "1.5.0_15"
> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_15-b04)
> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_15-b04, mixed mode, sharing)


Then I tried launch.cmd again, and it still failed. This time with the following error:



> An error occurred while launching/running the application.
> 
> Title: TiVo Photos 2.0
> Vendor: TiVo, Inc.
> ...


So I tried that java URL listed at the end. It downloaded a one-line text file that said:



> 20 Unsupported operating system


Not sure that helps, but maybe someone else can pick this up and run with it. I don't know why it would try to be downloading the JRE since I already have it installed ...


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I had the same problem in April, I really suspect updating to Java 6 and TivoDesktop 2.6.1 don't work well together. I uninstalled java 6, and went back to java 5. I used the installation file named "jre-1_5_0_15-windows-i586-p.exe" I downloaded from Sun's website. Now my Photo 2.0 is working again. My system is Vista Home Premium.

Found it, it's the "Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 15" link at this page at Sun:

http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index_jdk5.jsp

windracer,

Don't know why going to java 1.5 didn't work for you. I didn't have to mess with anything else. I have Tivo Desktop+ 2.6.1 if that helps.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for "confirming" it's probably Java 1.6. Good to know we're on the right path. I'll give it another clean shot tonight, uninstalling TD as well.

LoREvanescence and ontherebound ... any luck on your ends?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

windracer said:


> Thanks for "confirming" it's probably Java 1.6. Good to know we're on the right path. I'll give it another clean shot tonight, uninstalling TD as well.
> 
> LoREvanescence and ontherebound ... any luck on your ends?


No luck. I tried a roll back and got the same error you did.

I'm going to see if maybe the x64 version of JRE 1.5 or 1.6 might work better, as I have only had the x86 version installed on my system.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I remember seeing the error message that windracer posted about Error Code 11 also. My hypothesis is that something changed that caused TivoDesktop to stop recognizing that java 1.6 also qualifies as java 1.5, and it tries to download java 1.5 from Sun's website. Sun started phasing out Java 1.5 April 8th. Now java 1.5 can only be downloaded from the previous versions link at Sun's java web site. I wonder if this screwed up Tivo's code, which were relying on Sun's web address.

What changed that caused TivoDesktop to stop recognizing java 6 is still a mystery to me. I played with uninstall/reinstall java a couple of time before I got it to work. Doing a total clean install is probably the best way to go. Now that I think about it, I think I did uninstall TivoDesktop also.

Edit: just tried installing TivoDesktop on my XP laptop, which has java 6 installed, and HDPhoto started fine! It seems that it's not simply a java 6 problem, but also how it's installed, and how Tivo recognizes that it's installed. I'm pretty sure I know not nearly enough to figure this out. I hope you guys keep trying. There's a chance you'll stumble onto something that works, I did.

One more observation. On my new XP installation running with java 1.6, it seems that the downloading screen only popped up the 1st time Photos 2.0 ran. But on my Vista PC (jre 1.5 update 15), the Photos 2.0 pop up window shows up each time I restart my machine, so even though my installation is working, it seems that it's not working perfectly.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I tried a clean install of TD 2.6.1 on Vista, same error.

Strange thing: during the install, the Installer says you need JRE 1.6 or higher for HD Photos 2.0. In TiVo Server Properties, it says JRE 1.5 or higher.

I also still can't link TD to my MMA account ... that's never worked for me.

This is why I run HD Photos under Galleon.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I just found out that java 6 update 5 installed itself on 6/2. However jre 1.5 update 15 is still installed, and photos 2.0 is still working. The javaw process that Tivo server fired off is using the jer 1.5 update 15 version, not the java 6 version.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I still have had no luck

In the TiVo Desktop 2.6.1 Thread TiVoJerry replied this week status that they have a new version of TiVoDesktop coming out of the works in July, but don't hold him to the date.

So I'll have to see if that fixes my problems ones that comes out.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

No change with the new TD 2.6.2 for me.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

windracer said:


> No change with the new TD 2.6.2 for me.


Same here. I still get that message that I have have to close every time I start my laptop, sighs.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I just wanted to update this thread.

This past week, TiVo Photo's 2.0 has successfully started to work. No more failed downloads when I boot my laptop. 

I haven't changed anything on my laptop so I wonder if tivo made some changes.


----------

